# Katie Coutts anyone>



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

She is a physcic in scotland. Just wondering if anyone has had a reading from her? I just had one with Lesley Anderson and i think i have the bug!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Join the club honey!

not heard of this Katie person though


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

she has a page in the sun newspaper on a tue & thu and is seemingly popular here in scotland. I am sooo tempted xxx


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm getting a bit addicted too!!  I've had a reading from Cheri, JennyRenny and brooke in last few days and now i've emailed Lesley Anderson - What did you think to her reading?


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Im not too sure what i thought. She was spot on regarding a deceased family member but not so good with the current stuff. I know a lot of the girls have had great readings from her - if you check girl/boy chat section there is a whole thread about her, think its on page 2 at the moment - let us know how you get on.

What did you think of the readings you have had done?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Jess- I read Katie Coutts column in the Scottish Sun every week as well.  I love her, she seems to be really good.
I haven't written to the paper or had a reading with her, YET!! I did have a look at her website but I think a reading was about £40 which I thought was quite steep. Was thinking maybe to write to the paper but then the waiting list might be years. 

Are you thinking of having a proper reading with her? I think she does readings via email if I remember rightly?

Mandy- Like Jess just said, have a look on the  "Boy and girl talk" board for the Medium thread about Lesley but also read through part 1 of the psychic thread on this board. There's lots of info on both Cheri and Lesley on there. 

I too thought Lesley was more accurate in telling stuff about deceased family members than actually prediciting things about me and my future.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ohh her column is great eh i love it. I looked at her website too it is £40 as you said for a basic email reading. £70 for an indepth email reading and i think £120 for face to face. I think i will go for it!! She does seem really good.


----------



## mandyb (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG!!  I read through all the Girl & boy talk and thought a mixture of things, then I got my reading back from Lesley and it was really positive and she described what i'd gone through and saw aBFP in sept.  I never mentioned I would be doing an FET.

So everything is crossed it comes true.

Mandybxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I had a meeting with Katie Coutts today and she was lovely however i have been left feeling seriously upset and unsettled by something she told me. Anyone else had a reading or meeting with her and how acurate was she in her information?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Jess,

Did you have a full reading face to face? What did she say to upset you? 
How much was it?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

It was £100 for 1 hour reading! Will pm you x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just spotted this thread - would you like me to move the threads from G&B into this section of FF ?

( Nicky/LL is that OK ? )


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Brilliant Dizzi - thank you


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just got to find them now


----------



## Tooty (Mar 25, 2009)

Jess75 said:


> She is a physcic in scotland. Just wondering if anyone has had a reading from her? I just had one with Lesley Anderson and i think i have the bug!!


Katie Coutts is brilliant as far as I'm concerned. All of my 4 sisters, myself and my mum have all had readings from Katie over the years and she is the most accurate psychic I have ever been to. The reason she is so expensive ( and it's not really expensive if you think what you pay for these daft fortune tellers who charge £20 - £40 for 20 mins - Katie charges £100 but you're with her for a minimum of an hour and then she often works for hours on your reading and sends a report.

I have been upset to read a couple of blogs whereby people are slating Katie for taking so long in sending her readings. She has made is public that her mum has been suffering from cancer and KAtie has been nursing her through this single handed. Of course her workload has built up - she's given us her life for the past 15 years, so come on, have a heart, allow her some much needed time to spend with her mother. YOu will get your reading and the delay will be worth it because I don't know of ANYONE who has a bad word to say about Katie Coutts. She is a legend in Scotland and her column in the Sun every Monday and Thursday is amazing.

Apparently the new guy at the Sun, the editor, has decided to axe KAtie's column after 15 years as he wants to "evolve the paper!" Katie is the ONLY good thing about that rag  and I for one will NOT be buying it any more! If anyone wants to join me in a campaign to SAVE KATIE'S COLUMN then pm me. I think we should do something as she is going to be so sorely missed once her column ends. I look forward to reading her and miss it terribly if for some reason it isn't in there.

A xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Tooty- No-one on this board/thread has complained about having to wait for a reading from katie, in fact it's only Jess that has had a reading with her (face to face), so I'm not sure why you would have a rant about it on here since, as I've already said, no one has made any complaints about it.  (Just a bit confused)

Although I have to say I still personally think an hour reading for a £100 is quite a lot. 

I do think she is a good psychic though and I do hope they keep her column in the Sun.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,

Just came across this thread, can i ask was Katie Coutts any good, i really want to go i know its alot of money but if she is eally good then i would def go. 

Went to see a woman last night, she was really good picked up on certain things that you would never normally pick up on

Any replies would be fab!!! 

Lisa xxx


----------

